# How to get water to a distant garden



## griz7674 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am looking at placing a garden a few hundred yards from my house. We have to do this due to the fact that my yard is 100% shaded. So, here is my question. What do I do about getting water to the garden? I hate to have to purchase a large water tank and dragging it via my trailer to the garden but short of that, I am at a loss of how to do this. Thoughts? Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I've had a small garden at our land (60 mi form where we live) 2 seasons & we have no water supply there. Plus we aren't there daily. We haul water in 6 gal plastic jugs, have a golf cart & watering can! Not the best but workable.

Patty


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

I would build a water containment system. You can get those large fluid containers 100-1000 gallon, put it up on a stand higher than your ground. Then build an upside down umbrella out of PVC and some type of plastic, the bigger your umbrella the faster your container will fill. Put a screen on the top and let the rain fill it for you. 
Then you can simply use it to fill buckets, or what I do is run it into a cheap root watering system. I have taken in the past cheap black water line and put screws into it and the water drips off the screws onto your plants. There are tons of variations of watering systems. Have fun with it.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

cheap 1/2 inch poly line, we did this 20 years ago to get water to a distant pasture to get rid of hauling water. has stood the test of time needed a few couplers over the years to fix the line when it got cut, blow out the water come winter and it should last a long time! poly is even cheaper now !


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Or pay a bit more for tougher stuff and trench it and you have water at your garden. I use hoses for under 200 yards here but have been real happy adding a few hosebibs around the house. I'm in zone 8 and they say the stuff I used for the new hosebibs is freezeproof- so no need to flush at winter. Will be easier to have the equivalent for your climate if possible.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Just a thought, but have you checked around the garden spot say,just in the woods for small creek or maybe a ditch that holds some water.If there is then maybe a small pump and some hose maybe needed but I wouldn't run out and spend the money quite yet. As someone else mentioned,I have right many years that mine dosen't need any extra water and sometimes I ain't buying hose, Im buying shovels. Just one other thing and I'll hush,lol, the next time it rains say an inch or two,and about three or four hours after the rain stops,go look at the garden spot. If you have standing water,look around for a ditch or lower spot that you can cut a water furrow with a shovel to drain the water.If you don't find anywhere to drain it, maybe you can move the garden spot over a little to get it out of the water.Raised beds would probably work,but who wants to be standing in water(between the beds) trying to garden? Good Luck high water or low Eddie


----------



## griz7674 (Feb 4, 2009)

One thing I probably should have added is that there is a paved road between my house and the garden so trenching and garden hoses would not work. What I am thinking is that I should buy 6-7 five gallon jerry cans and simply haul my pressure washer to the garden. I can set the washer to a slow speed and water that way. Obviously making sure no detergent is in the lines first.

Bob


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

You might consider mulching your garden. It wouldn't require quite so much water and you wouldn't have to haul as much. Not to mention all the other benefits of mulch!


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Are you in an area that receives sufficient rain? If so, that the least expensive, least labor intensive way would be zugod's. I might modify it a bit by using 55 gallon food grade drums and attaching spigots, but a system like the one he describes should fit your needs. 

The other thing to think about is using a LOT of mulch to keep the ground moist in between waterings. If you have access to marsh hay, it contains fewer weed seeds, mulches beautifully, and will keep your watering tasks to a minimum.

RVcook


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Glad this came up because DH and I were thinking of making another garden. Only problem.. the area where we could put a new one in, is quite a distance from the house.
So water would be an issue. Could run a hose through the horse pastures I guess but would have to bring it up in winter.
Was also thinking about how much work digging a hand pump well would be?


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

If it was me I would buy some of those cheap shed trusses. Make a roof about 8-10-12 ft long and put a tank under it. run some gutter and down spout into it. you would be surprised how much rain comes off a roof.


----------



## kruizeag (Jan 10, 2009)

Watcher48 said:


> If it was me I would buy some of those cheap shed trusses. Make a roof about 8-10-12 ft long and put a tank under it. run some gutter and down spout into it. you would be surprised how much rain comes off a roof.


Thats what I do despite having a well for water. Collecting rainwater saves electricity and wear and tear on the pump. I bought IBC 330 gal containers used for $20 each. I have 4 on an old hay wagon and collect water off the roof of the garage.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

kruizeag said:


> Thats what I do despite having a well for water. Collecting rainwater saves electricity and wear and tear on the pump. I bought IBC 330 gal containers used for $20 each. I have 4 on an old hay wagon and collect water off the roof of the garage.


Where did you get the containers? We need to do a rainwater collection system...off the roof of our shed, I guess.

Patty


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

Tricky Grama said:


> Where did you get the containers? We need to do a rainwater collection system...off the roof of our shed, I guess.
> 
> Patty


Around here some farmers get some water based stuff in big white containers inside a crate. you can get them for 40.00. you can't let them out in the sun or they will get hard and crack. But they hold about 350 gals


----------



## kruizeag (Jan 10, 2009)

I got my containers from a mulch company that had a pile of them from getting mulch dye in them. They are plastic with an aluminum frame. He was located in Montpelier VA.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Force the plants to go down looking for a drink on their own instead of relying on you. Use two 5-gallon pails, one for each hand. You'll quickly learn how much your garden really needs.

Martin


----------

